# The ultimate advice: drug induced DP/DR



## Anonymousperson14 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello. I am a male teenager and have a story to share with you.

My experience started about 7-8 months ago. I smoked a little too much weed and got paranoid and traumatized. A few days later I started feeling wierd and so I researched my symptoms. It was DP/DR. I was so hopeless and terrified after reading that people have had it for 20 years. But soon I found hope. Not once durring my recovery did I go to a counselor or a psychyatrist. You can do it on your own! Here is some advice I have on your journey to recovery.

Before you research and freak out, this is something that you have to face. You have to accept it and man up. You have to look this in the eye and say, "you are a part of my life now. You are not going to overcome me. I am stronger."
People struggle with this step the most. People find this disorder so terrifying and think that it will last forever, but it simply wont. This is the minds natural defence mechanism to trauma and it wont stop until it is no longer traumatized.

Dont panic, and face it. You have to accept it and not let it overcome you. It cannot get worse or turn into anything serious. Accepting it will take time, trust me. But remember there is hope. You are going through hell but you are going to get out. Once you accept it and are not afraid of this feeling, you will slowly but surely come back. Do not keep reading forums and reminding yourself that you are depersonalized. You are fine and you are normal. My Dpdr was extreme. I almost wanted to kill myself. But death is forever, as this is only temporary. Once you forget and once you brighten up, you will return to normality. This will last only until you can cope with your disorder. If you can accept it and face it fast, it will go away fast. Trust me and trust yourself. You will make it through!


----------



## Anonymousperson14 (Jan 23, 2018)

And ps, after my recovery, I feel 100% normal. After you recover FULLY, you will not feel even 1% of this feeling. You just have to commit! ????


----------



## Omy Jalen (Jun 7, 2021)

Anonymousperson14 said:


> And ps, after my recovery, I feel 100% normal. After you recover FULLY, you will not feel even 1% of this feeling. You just have to commit! ????





Anonymousperson14 said:


> And ps, after my recovery, I feel 100% normal. After you recover FULLY, you will not feel even 1% of this feeling. You just have to commit! ????



Hellow, um, during your recovery process, was there a point where, you kinda felt like you had recovered but, it was kinda still there but not as bad as before, and your mind was very foggy and found it hard to remember some things?


----------



## Omy Jalen (Jun 7, 2021)

Not even some things, like, a lot of things. A very thick brain fog and depression.


----------



## Mattdeath1112 (Nov 9, 2021)

Omy Jalen said:


> Hellow, um, during your recovery process, was there a point where, you kinda felt like you had recovered but, it was kinda still there but not as bad as before, and your mind was very foggy and found it hard to remember some things?


Hey I find myself in the same state right now and was wondering if it got better for you?


----------



## leilabee (Nov 19, 2021)

Mattdeath1112 said:


> Hey I find myself in the same state right now and was wondering if it got better for you?


I'm in the same situation- most of the time it's just a brain fog and emotionally numb and hard to make memories. Does this go away?


----------

